# انيماشن لتعليم فكرة عمل أكثر من 75 مضخة مختلفة وغيرها الكثير



## kimo4u2000 (9 أبريل 2007)

بعد الأقبال الشديد علي الملف السابق وتحميلة أكثر من 700 مرة وذلك بفضل الله اقدم لكم اليوم اسطوانة أخري رائعة عن المضخات وانواعها المختلفة و فكرة عملها واستخداماتها وغيرها الكثير ويوجد أيضا علي الاسطوانة تعليم بالانيماشن لعلم الاحصاء ويوجد أيضا انيماشن لوظيفة القرب وتشريحة وكيفية عمله والقلب يعتير أعظم مضخة علي الاطلاق خلقها الله سبحانة وتعالي فأحسن الخلق 
ولقد حاولت أن أرفع الملفات علي موقع Mihd لكن للأسف لم أستطع فدائما يقف معي ولا يكمل التحميل فرفعتها علي موقع الرابد شير

والاسطوانة مساحتها قبل الضغط 194 ميجا و قمت بضغطها تقسيمها علي أربع ملفات لتسهيل التحميل

والبرنامج له كلمة سر تدخلها بالضغط علي الزر الاخضر علي يمين الشاشة سيظهر لك بعد تثبيت البرنامج حتي تتمتح بكامل الخصائص​


```
[LEFT]Password for ALL ABOUT PUMPS:
		MR.PUMP

Password for STATISTICS EXPLAINED:
		ANOVA

Password for THE ENGINE OF LIFE:
		AORTA
 
The Login ID for the three shields is:
		GEAROGUY[/LEFT]
```

أترككم مع الصور التي توضح محتويات وشكل الاسطوانة وأرجو ألا تنسوني ووالداي من صالح الدعاء​







































روابط التحميل :

http://rapidshare.com/files/25030587/All_ABOUT_PUMPS.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25033617/All_ABOUT_PUMPS.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25034873/All_ABOUT_PUMPS.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25036081/All_ABOUT_PUMPS.part4.rar

كلمة السر لفتح الملفات :

```
Password: www.fokakmeny.com
```


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على المجهود 
بس ياريت ترفع الملفات على موقع تانى لان الموقع دا مش شغال وشكرا على مجهودك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kimo4u2000 (10 أبريل 2007)

تيسيرا علي الاخوة الذين لا يستطيعون التحميل من الرابد شير حاولت اليوم رفع الملفات علي موقع Mihd و تم رفعهم بحمد الله علي الروابط التالية :​
http://mihd.net/wfqz6c
http://mihd.net/y13jxu
http://mihd.net/bjfw6y
http://mihd.net/l5jtky


```
Password: www.fokakmeny.com
```


----------



## العرندس (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الكريم .. Kimo4u2000

على هذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع .. 

ولسرعة الاستجابه في رفع الملفات على موقع أكثر راحه في عملية التنزيل .. 

بإذن الله سأبدأ في تثبيت الموضوع .. لأيام 

نتابعك .. وتنتظر ابداعك .. 

تقبل خالص التحايا 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## kimo4u2000 (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم العرندس علي تثبيتك للموضوع وباذن الله سأقوم برفع اسطوانة اخري في مجال الهيدروليك خاصة بالدوائر الهيدروليكية ومكوناتها تفصيليا يوم 19/ 4 بعد انتهاء فترة امتحاناتي ارجو منكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق


----------



## العرندس (11 أبريل 2007)

لاشكر على واجب .. 

واجبنا تجاه المواضيع الهادفة .. والغنية .. بالفائدة

وفقك الله وبارك بك وبمسعاك اخي الكريم

نحن بإنتظار ابداعك .. 

نتابعك 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (12 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي kimo4u2000

جهد تشكر عليه 

موضوع رائع 

وأنا بانتظار موضوعك القادم عن الدوائر الهيدروليكية 

وفقك الله في أداء إمتحاناتك


----------



## كرار العراقي (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## kimo4u2000 (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لكم أخواني علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## أشرف كلاي (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## egy9090 (13 أبريل 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أشرف كلاي (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررررررر علي الرد 
:13:


----------



## Yousef111 (14 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (14 أبريل 2007)

العفو يا جماعة واتمني انكم تستفادوا بالمادة العلمية دي


----------



## م. هشام إمام (15 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر بجد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kimo4u2000 (17 أبريل 2007)

العفو يا مهندس هشام وشكرا لك علي الرد و غدا ان شاء الله رفع ملف جديد عن الدوائر الهيدروليكية


----------



## محمد اسلام احمد (21 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على هذة الملفات


----------



## حسام_اوزو (21 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## elswedy (22 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر ولكن انا نزلت كلة ماعدا التالت مش راضى شكلة اتشال 
ممكن ترفعة تانى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## kimo4u2000 (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ليكم يا جماعة علي الردود الطيبة

اخي الملف التالت لنكاتة الاتنين من الموقعين شغالين تمام جرب تاني


----------



## mechanical9 (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 أبريل 2007)

جزى الله رافع هذه الملفات كل خير ووفقه لما يحب ويرضى 

مهندس / مصطفى الوكيل


----------



## elmalwany (25 أبريل 2007)

بارك اللة لكم اخى العزيز مجهود اكثر من رائع نرجو منكم المزيد أكثر اللة من أمثا لك


----------



## elmalwany (25 أبريل 2007)

بارك اللة لكم أخى العزيز مو ضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## kimo4u2000 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لكم اخواني علي ردودكم الطيبة
وتوجد الاسطوانة الثالثة في مجال الدوائر الهيدروليكية علي هذا الرابط :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51766


----------



## ضياء الدييين (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## WALEED120 (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.zaghoo (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرأ على هذا الموضوع الرائع ونرجو المزيد


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وجعل ذلك فى ميزان أعمالك


----------



## An'nas (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي علي المجهود الرائع
ولكن انا عندي مشكله بعد تنزيل الاربع أجزاء لم أستطع الا فك الملف الاول فقط والباقي دائما ما يعطي رساله خطأ
لماذا؟
أرجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## kimo4u2000 (29 أبريل 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ومغفرتة لا أدري سبب المشكلة عند اخي An'nas يمكن الملفات تلفت اثناء التحميل او اذا كان الملفات الثلاثة اسمها اختلف عن الاسم الاصلي حتي ولو برحف واحد لن يستطيع ان يجدهم البرنامج بمفردة فارجة ان توضح رسالة الخطأ لكي أستطيع مساعدتة اذا امكن


----------



## An'nas (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا كيمو
والسؤال هل لازم flopy disk حتي تعمل الCD ?
لان انا الفلوبي عندي للاسف مش شغال
وكل مره يطلب من insert flopy disk
May Allah Almighty reward you


----------



## kimo4u2000 (29 أبريل 2007)

اخي لا يجب أن يوجد لديك فلوبي لانة يعمل عندي ولا يوجد عندي فلوبي درايف


----------



## zezo.eg (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا أخى على الجهد الوافر


----------



## محمد العاني (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## Bassoom (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (2 مايو 2007)

العفو اخواني الكرام وشكرا علي الرد


----------



## Smile (3 مايو 2007)

الرابيد شير.... أرجوكم... ضعوا الملفات في غيرهذا الموقع

لا أستطع التحميل منه إطلاقا

أرجوكم اعطوني حلا


----------



## عادل عبد العزيز (3 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك... بجد اكثر من رائعه


----------



## kimo4u2000 (3 مايو 2007)

kimo4u2000 قال:


> تيسيرا علي الاخوة الذين لا يستطيعون التحميل من الرابد شير حاولت اليوم رفع الملفات علي موقع Mihd و تم رفعهم بحمد الله علي الروابط التالية :​
> http://mihd.net/wfqz6c
> http://mihd.net/y13jxu
> http://mihd.net/bjfw6y
> ...


أخي Smile الروابط علي موقع mihd

وشكرا كلم علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## kamal007 (3 مايو 2007)

10000 شكر................................


----------



## x_mando (4 مايو 2007)

الف شكر 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العبادي (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي العزير حفظكم الله من كل مكروة


----------



## eng_rovan (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلاا


----------



## ابن بيروت (5 مايو 2007)

سلام عليكم أخي الكريم
بداية هيدي أول مشاركة لي
ثانياً مع الأسف لم استطع التحميل من الموقعين ، لا أدري ما السبب مع الاشارة إلى أنني اتبعت كل التعليمات ، والموقع الثاني انتظرت طويلا ولم تظهر لي أي علامة للتحميل، برجاء المساعدة للأهمية

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابن بيروت (7 مايو 2007)

حبيــــــب قلبي يا كيمو ، حمدلله تم تنزيــــــــــل الملفات بنجاح والحمدلله:68: 
وتم تفعيل البرنامج أيضاً:77: 

الله يجزيك أخي الكريم إنت وأهلك كل الخير
ويباركلك بصحتك وعمرك ورزقك 

آميـــــــــــن


----------



## kimo4u2000 (7 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم علي الردود الطيبة والمشجعة


----------



## احمدعباس79 (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبده 1000 (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا كتيرررررررررررررر


----------



## kimo4u2000 (16 مايو 2007)

العفو أخواني وشكرا علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## kimo4u2000 (19 مايو 2007)

نحن و أياكم يا أخ ductlator


----------



## deghidy (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (19 مايو 2007)

انا لية كلمة السر مابتفتحش


----------



## kimo4u2000 (20 مايو 2007)

كلمة السر تعمل أخي حاول نسخها بدون اي مسافات اضافية وستعمل باذن الله


----------



## محمد الشجيري (22 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## kimo4u2000 (22 مايو 2007)

العفو يا أخ محمد الشجيري وشكرا لك علي الرد


----------



## اسلام حسين (25 مايو 2007)

الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس انا عارف ان الرد متاخر لكن والله انا لسه مخلص امتحانات اخر التيرم فى بكالوريوس


----------



## محمود النرويجى (27 مايو 2007)

*thank u*

thank u man alah bless u and ywfak


----------



## بوشما (28 مايو 2007)

مـــا عرفت كيف تنزل الانيميشن :81: .. ممكن مساعدة:78:


----------



## قلب الأحبة (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود اللي انت بذلته وربنا يوفقك على فعل الخيرات ويبارك لك في ابويك


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (2 يونيو 2007)

الاخ الغالي / فعلا عملية التنزيل تتم ولكن لايتم فتح اي شيئ ارجو عمل اللازم للتشغيل وتعم الفائدة ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## eng._moro (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم.....انا عضو جديد و ارجو معرفة كيفية التنزيل.
وشكرا


----------



## semsem19999 (3 يونيو 2007)

Thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## khalooood37 (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ونفع الله بكم يا أخي الكريم


----------



## WALEED120 (7 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع فين ياهندسه ياريت اشوفه او اى مهندس محترم يبعته لان الموضوع ده مهم جدا بالنسبه لى 
وجزاكم الله خبرا عنا حميعا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي الردود والموضوع موجود يا اخي في اول صفحة واهوة مرة تانية




kimo4u2000 قال:


> بعد الأقبال الشديد علي الملف السابق وتحميلة أكثر من 700 مرة وذلك بفضل الله اقدم لكم اليوم اسطوانة أخري رائعة عن المضخات وانواعها المختلفة و فكرة عملها واستخداماتها وغيرها الكثير ويوجد أيضا علي الاسطوانة تعليم بالانيماشن لعلم الاحصاء ويوجد أيضا انيماشن لوظيفة القرب وتشريحة وكيفية عمله والقلب يعتير أعظم مضخة علي الاطلاق خلقها الله سبحانة وتعالي فأحسن الخلق
> ولقد حاولت أن أرفع الملفات علي موقع Mihd لكن للأسف لم أستطع فدائما يقف معي ولا يكمل التحميل فرفعتها علي موقع الرابد شير
> 
> والاسطوانة مساحتها قبل الضغط 194 ميجا و قمت بضغطها تقسيمها علي أربع ملفات لتسهيل التحميل
> ...


----------



## alexsniper2005 (13 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك هي دي المواضيع ولا بلاش


----------



## عبدالرحمن حسام (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عظيم الاجر أنت وولديك وبارك الله لك فى عمرهما


----------



## vip_meng (14 يونيو 2007)

alotthanks


----------



## سلام جاسم (14 يونيو 2007)

بوركت اخي ووفقك الله


----------



## سلام جاسم (14 يونيو 2007)

[]بوركت اخي ووفقك الله


----------



## discoverer (15 يونيو 2007)

thank you so much my brother


----------



## kimo4u2000 (18 يونيو 2007)

العفو يا أخواني وشكرا لكم علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## كاظم عسكر (20 يونيو 2007)

رحمك الله ووالديك على المشاركة ارائعة ---------- وجعل لك نورا في الحياة الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ahmad01 (22 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير و نفع بكم .........


----------



## الباردابى (24 يونيو 2007)

شباب انا عندى بحث عن المخات فى مركبات البنزين ارجو مساعدتى وشكككككككككرا


----------



## الباردابى (24 يونيو 2007)

عفوا اقصد المضخات


----------



## باسم مدحت (27 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر يابشا علي المجهود الكبير دة


----------



## كمال الدين (27 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالحميدالعروضي (28 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا أخي العزيز


----------



## kimo4u2000 (2 يوليو 2007)

العفو اخواني الكرام وشكرا علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (4 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع جمال ضياء النافع


----------



## mimas (5 يوليو 2007)

لك مني كل الشكر على هذه الفائدة العظيمة التي أفدتنا بها .
أثابك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## عاطف عياد (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للمجهود المبذول وارجو ا لمن لدية معلومات عن الدوائر الجديدة الالكترونية فى المركبات وشكرا لكم والاجر عند اللة


----------



## سدير عدنان (5 يوليو 2007)

موضوع شيق ورائع جدا


----------



## اسو عباس (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز عاى هذا موضوع الرائع


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

انتظر منك المزيد


----------



## احمد السعيد البندا (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الاضافه الممتازه :14: :14:


----------



## diaa eng (13 يوليو 2007)

Thanks For You


----------



## diaa eng (13 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## masp (21 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير والف شكر


----------



## engrado (21 يوليو 2007)

باركالله فيك ياْخ كيمو


----------



## engrado (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ياْخ كيمو


----------



## jadiri (24 يوليو 2007)

شكراجزيلا يا حبيب


----------



## eaaaazizo (28 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع و نرجوا المذيد


----------



## ساجد لله (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mokhtar (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مورتي (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونوركم بنوره 
واسكنكم الفردوس
امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## kimo4u2000 (28 أغسطس 2007)

جزانا الله خيرا و اياكم


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ميدوأحمد (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر بجد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (11 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير بس اسطوانة الهيدروليك مبتشتغلش


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

shokraaaan gary al ta7meeeel wa al tagroba


----------



## نور الدائم (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووور جدا على ماتقدمه لنا من مشاركات رائعة


----------



## حازم توفيق (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

برافو عليك يا كيمو يا شاطر:12:


----------



## المهندس ميجا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد صفا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسه انا هاحمل الوقتى:7:


----------



## m_elkhteeb (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن من فضلكم حد يساعدنا اازى نننزل الملفات ديه 
لانى حاولت ومعرفتش واحد عايز رابيد شير والتانى مش عارف عايز ايه ومش اكتف


----------



## حيدر عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا" على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك...وشكري الى الاخوه المراقبين


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الحاجات الجامدة دى
الحاجات الحلوة ما يعملهاش الا الناس الحلوة


----------



## فراس محمد جاسم (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم اسال الله عز وجل ان يوفقك في دينك ودنياك


----------



## فراس محمد جاسم (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبا يا kimo4u2000 انا واجهتني مشكله في فتح الملفات:18: , لما افتحه يقول ادخل كلمه السر وبعدين يقول ادخل السيدي شو الحل ومشكور


----------



## اسو عباس (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يخليك اخي العزيزي


----------



## م المصري (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الشكر واجب علي هذا الابداع اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## kimo4u2000 (5 يناير 2008)

جزانا الخير واياكم وشكرا علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## ngs_t (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذه المواضيع الجميلة


----------



## الصقر العربى محمد (6 يناير 2008)

Kimo4u2000 مشكووووووووووور جدا
على هذا الموقع الجامد يا جامد


----------



## بحار العلم (7 يناير 2008)

الله ينور وفى اتنظار المزيد


----------



## طارق الشناوي (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamereng78 (14 يناير 2008)

مشكور كل الشكـــــــــــــــــــــر
وجزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمته
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## م. سيزور (14 يناير 2008)

الله يوفقك ويحفظك 

ألف ألف شكر

جاري التحميل


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (14 يناير 2008)

جهدك مشكورا واجرك عند الله موجودا ان شالله 

ولوالديك يارب


----------



## essam914 (15 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك في الامتحانات ...... اّ مين وفي انتظار الهيدروليك:5:


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (15 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eslam5amis (16 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المنتسب (16 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع وشكرا لك كثير وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سدير عدنان (27 يناير 2008)

thanks for all informations mr.kimo


----------



## بيدوبيدو (11 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (11 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سمسموني (11 فبراير 2008)

ايش اسوي فيك والله انتي ملك


----------



## سمسموني (11 فبراير 2008)

فين الهيدروليك


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير

وخاصة على رفعهم على ذلك الموقع الافضل من رابيد شير

غفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## راجى الهدى (14 مايو 2008)

*طبت اخى*

و الله يا اخى اتمنى ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (14 مايو 2008)

السادة مسؤولي الموقع
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يمكن التحميل من الروابط المذكورة حيث اعطي الموقع الرسالة التالية
This file has been deleted.
Reason: THIS FILE IS FORBIDDEN TO BE SHARED! Complaints received.
هل توجد وصلات أخري افيدوني أكون لكم من الشاكريا


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (15 مايو 2008)

shokran mowdo3 ra2a3


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (15 مايو 2008)

يا ريت حد يشرحلنا كيفية تنزيل الملفات من موقع mihad


----------



## توتونونو (19 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراٌ علي اهتمامكم و مجهوداتكم


----------



## م احمد العراقي (19 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (22 مايو 2008)

بصراحه موضوع فوق الممتاز وانا دخلت الموقع ده قبل كده لكن معرفتش احمل منه لان ماكنش معايا بطاقه ائتمانيه 
علي العموم الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير وجزيت الجنه

احمد الغرباوي
عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## عاطف ماضى (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي kimo4u2000
أنك أكثر من رائع تحب أن تعم الفائدة على المسلمين أكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## فرج فركاش (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## أبوظافر (28 يوليو 2008)

يسلمووووووووووو


----------



## gehan11 (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دايناميك (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزيل الشكر لك أخي الكريم


----------



## دايناميك (10 أغسطس 2008)

أرجو المساعده
الجزء الثاني والثالث لا يعملان فيmihad


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (12 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير انيماشن لتعليم فكرة عمل أكثر من 75 مضخة مختلفة وغيرها الكثير  
الأخ العزيز الرابط لا يعمل نرجو تزويدنا برابط آخر و شكراً


----------



## osamahawad (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخوة أنا أشعر أن كل من يضع الملفات على الرابيد شير فهو لا يريد أن يحمله ألا القليل ,, وشكرا


----------



## الباردابى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شباب انا والله بتعب جدا علشان التحميل كتير معقد والروابط تعبانة كتير ياريد تهلو الشير علي شان الكل يستفيد وتعم الفائدة ويارب تدوم المودة والمعرفة بين العرب المعندسين


----------



## hajji81 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررر كتيررررررررر


----------



## التائب اليك (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جارى التحميل يا باشا:16:


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## fmharfoush (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر بجد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nshenawy (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجميل
ونسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والنفع دائما


----------



## امير المياحي (11 يناير 2009)

مشكور جد ااخي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## امير المياحي (12 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## الجذائر (14 يناير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
كل مااحول انزل ملف يقولى
الفايل ميش موجود


----------



## اسلام عمار (19 يناير 2009)

*الف شكرا*

ولكن التحميل هو المشكلة


----------



## ajeeb9h (20 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخوي على هذا البرنامج الرائع 
الله يوفقك اخوي


----------



## khdkhaled (27 يناير 2009)

تم الغاء الملفلت؟؟!!!!! هل من طريقه لاعاده تحميلها؟
اشكر جهودكم و ارجو منكم الاجابه


----------



## khdkhaled (27 يناير 2009)

Error
The file could not be found. Please check the download link. 
ارجو اعاده تحميله


----------



## نصرت عمران (20 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر ونسأل لله ان يوفقك


----------



## egyptian_engineer (28 فبراير 2009)

الملفات لم تعد موجوده على اى من السرفارات

ارجو رفعها على اى سيرفر اخر
او اعاده رفعها مره اخرى 

وشكرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## defo (3 مارس 2009)

اول جزء بتعمله dawnload
ولاكن باقي الاجزاء تظهر الرساله الاتبه
file removed, complaints received from copyright owners
ارجو الافاده 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رجل الصناعة (3 مارس 2009)

*انيماشن ل75 طلمبه*

نزلت الجزأ ولم اتمكن من تنزيل باقى الاجزاء لانها حذفت لو تكرمت بمحاوله رفعها مره اخرى حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## حسن الأديب (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الاستاذ محمد (5 مارس 2009)

*نزلت الجزأ ولم اتمكن من تنزيل باقى الاجزاء لانها حذفت لو تكرمت بمحاوله رفعها مره اخرى حتى تعم الفائدة*​


----------



## haddar (5 مارس 2009)

*الملفات لم تعد موجوده على اى من السرفارات

ارجو رفعها على اى سيرفر اخر
او اعاده رفعها مره اخرى 

وشكرا*​


----------



## hayderrekan (6 مارس 2009)

الله يوفقك نسأل الله ان يديم في عمرك


----------



## hayderrekan (6 مارس 2009)

استاذي العزيز الروابط لا تعمل ارجو معالجة المشكلة مع التقدير


----------



## tamer_a1975 (6 مارس 2009)

الروابط الخاصه بالأجزاء الثانى والثالث والرابع لاتعمل


----------



## روكي (9 مارس 2009)

:15:
يا ريت لو سمحت ترفع اخر ثلاث اجزاء ثانية لاني حاولت انزلهم لاقييت الملفات مش موجودة .
الاول بسس هو اللي موجود.
شاكرين لمجهوداتك و جازاك الله عنا خيرا:15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15:


----------



## engahmedalaraby (7 مايو 2009)

أخى فى الله شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن روابط الرابيد شير كلها لا تعمل وكذلك الرابط الثانى فى موقع mihd لا يعمل وأرجو تعديل الرابط الثانى او روابط الرابيد شير للأهمية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedalaraby (7 مايو 2009)

أخى الكريم الرابط الأول فقط على موقع mihd هو الذى يعمل أرجو تعديل الروبط الاخرى


----------



## زيد جبار (7 مايو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## concul (12 مايو 2009)

*أخى الكريم الرابط الأول فقط على موقع mihd هو الذى يعمل أرجو تعديل الروبط الاخرى*​


----------



## مهندس صلاح النجار (12 مايو 2009)

مشكور
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## defo (27 مايو 2009)

من فضلك ياخي رفع الملفات مره أخرى


----------



## محمود222 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

:69:الرابط الاول بس اللى شغال


----------



## محمد هماش (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على جهودك ز لكن الرابط الأول فقط يعمل و الباقي لا. أرجو رفع الملفات من جديد و شكرا


----------



## soltan_ibr (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي العزيز يبدو ان الروابط الثلاثة الباقية قد ازيلت اتمم معروفك بانزالها على سيرفر اخر لكي تعم الفائدة على جميع الاخوة


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك ويرحم الله والديك
لو سمحت أعد تنزيل الروابط الثلاثة الاخيرة للاجزاء 2و3و4 علي موقع mihd لانها لاتعمل
وشكرا


----------



## Securitysuite (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا


----------



## KAMAL ABDELWAHED (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء اغادة التنزيل وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ا
*الرجاء اعادة التنزيل وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على جهودك ز لكن الرابط الأول فقط يعمل و الباقي لا. أرجو رفع الملفات من جديد و شكرا


----------



## saleh000000 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## saleh000000 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sony20052005 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sony20052005 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

وبمازيد من التواصل والتقدم لهذا المموقع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## م/محمد صلاح عوض اب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الكريم .. Kimo4u2000

على هذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع .. 

ولسرعة الاستجابه في رفع الملفات على موقع أكثر راحه في عملية التنزيل .. 

بإذن الله سأبدأ في تثبيت الموضوع .. لأيام 

نتابعك .. وتنتظر ابداعك .. 

تقبل خالص التحايا 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## elhag (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اطلب مساعدتى فى مشروع التخرج بعنوان خطوط النقل(pipe lines) , ,جزاكم الله خير


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## agkishta (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed hajer (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخي


----------



## abuhmmada (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط 2 لا يعمل


----------



## chaikh (7 فبراير 2010)

أخي جزاك الله خيراً أكمل معروفك بإعادة الرفع للروابط الثلاث الأخيرة لأنها لا تعمل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 فبراير 2010)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (19 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142754.html

روابط اخرى بهذا الموضوع

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrahim (19 يوليو 2010)

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الكريم .. Kimo4u2000

على هذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع .. *


----------



## المهدى1 (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## ahmed malik (1 سبتمبر 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## MAIJOR (3 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت تعيد رفعها تانى لان الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## salwan (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله بك ننتظر مزيدك جاري التحميل


----------



## salwan (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الرابط الاول فعال ولكن البقية no such file


----------



## حمــــــــودي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## سنيوريتا أناااا (11 نوفمبر 2010)

عنجد يسلمو والف تحية لعيونك
سنيوريتا انا مرت من هنا


----------



## qusayabdul (22 مايو 2011)

*انيماشن عن المضخات*

اني المهدس قصي ارجو الاستفادة من الصورة المتحركة في الرابط ادناه ونسالكم الدعاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/RA7tw7OV/pumps_types_animations.html


----------



## hanon2005 (23 مايو 2011)

the links dont work please load it again


----------



## esmaeel al khateeb (24 مايو 2011)

اخواني الله يجزيكم الخير على الجهود الرائعة
بس اذا ممكن ترفعو الملف على روابط غير الربيد شير لاني محتاجها جدا ويا ريت على الميديا فير
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

kimo4u2000 قال:


> تيسيرا علي الاخوة الذين لا يستطيعون التحميل من الرابد شير حاولت اليوم رفع الملفات علي موقع mihd و تم رفعهم بحمد الله علي الروابط التالية :​
> 
> http://mihd.net/wfqz6c
> http://mihd.net/y13jxu
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ياريت تحمله مره ثانية فانا بحاجة الى ه1ا الانيميشن بلييييييز


----------



## نفرتاري (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## نفرتاري (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (1 سبتمبر 2011)

no such file


----------



## مهندس قناوى (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*لا يوجد ملفات*

*no such file*


----------



## metomoon (30 سبتمبر 2011)

انا محتاج الاسطوانة دي ضروري ياريت تحملها تاني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم شندى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت والله لو ترفعها تانى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng amr2012 (16 فبراير 2012)

الرابط الرابع ارجووووووووووووووووك مش شغال اساسا ولا حتي علي ميديا فاير وبعدين انا عمري ما شفت السرفر دة شغال وربنا Mihd


----------



## saleh000000 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## baboufatih (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الاخوة الكرام اريد المساعد لم تنزل معي الاسطوانات المذكورة اعلاه الرجاء التكرم بالمساعدة مشكورين وماجورين باذن الله تعالى لان هذا من باب علم ينتفع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## د.محبس (19 أغسطس 2015)

الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروابط لا تعـــــــــــــــــــــمل


----------



## محمدبغداد (1 يوليو 2021)

Thankkkkka


----------



## saad_aljuboury (4 يوليو 2021)

احسنت النشر


----------

